# Cannister FIlter : FX6 vs Eheim sv APS(SunSun)



## karofin (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi folks. Setting up a tank and I have gone to start the filters up for fishless cyclying (pre tank using a large container to seed the filter media while the tank is being made). My plan being to get a head start on quality water and filter bacteria while I wait for the tank.

So... I have set this up yesterday with 2 filters. 1 x All Pond Solutions 1400 and 1 x All Pond Solutions 2000 (Some say these are rebadged SunSun's? - https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk ). Seems I might have problems.

The 2000 is sucking air in from somewhere as the motor whirrs occasionally and spits out a stream of bubbles, the goes quiet again, rinse and repeat. I have to have a look at that and work out where this is happening. The inlet is completely submerged so its not the "tank end" of that. Struggling to see anythign thats not super tight on this

The 1400 leaks at the main "join" where the top joins the bottom. The seals look great, but might be worth lubricating them ? TBH never lubricated the seals when they were used in the past. Vaseline though to give it a try ?

I am sure this gets asked a lot about filters but I have tried searching the site and there is nothing I can find other than a lot of articles more than 4 yrs old. WOuld appreciate greatly being pointed any any relevant links on the site or others too.

So, tips to look for on the above aside, if I am to buy a filter (or 2) new, whats the general thinking between getting a Fluval Fx6 £223 cheapest I can find them - which is all I see folks talk about compared to a brand new APS 2000 £75. I have never had any issues with the APS until now, and in fairness they have been stored in a garage for a yr. I have not scrimped on this tank and am about £1200 in now so I don't want to start the scrimp now, but I also don't like buying a name or spending money for no reason.

I would also be interested in alternatives such as the eHaeim filters - I know nothing about Eheim models though and am about to head to their website for a peek.... I am UK based by the way.

Tank is 425 litres, 95 or so gallons. I struggle to remember the good ratio of min filtering but I remember the 2000 was fine alone for my last 4ft with Mbuna. I always prefer to over filter. I also like to only service cannisters every 3-4 months if possible to retain their bacteria as much as possible (I know, use tank water but any service reduces the available cultures)


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Are you using the surface skimmer on the intake of the 2000? Does the All Pond Solutions include this as the Sunsun does? I have had them suck air and water through this on one of my Sunsun 304b filters and it would blow bubbles from the output. I took off the skimmer and capped it with the supplied cap and stopped the problem. If no skimmer, try tilting the filter to get any trapped air to move to the pump and expelled from the filter. I have had small leaks around the joint between the canister and power head; a small amount of vaseline works. I get a little on my finger and apply it around the top inside of the canister; it's easier than trying to apply it to the o-ring. For 425 litres about 4000L/hour or 10x the aquarium volume is good.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm an Eheim guy. I recently replaced my Professional II series filters which had been running 24/7 for about 25 years. I actually felt bad about throwing them out, but all 4 had started leaking from the priming button. I could have fixed them but I figured that it was time for an upgrade. I'm now running the Professional 4 series.

Eheim has great quality and all of the parts are readily available. They are also very quiet.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I am also an Eheim guy. As far as I am concerned, nothing even comes close to a 2262 as far as canisters go.
Having said that, you may have to sign over your first born to get one.


----------



## karofin (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. I will try an silicon grease on all rubbers to see if this helps. Its not a skimmer version as this is for a malawi tank. I have tried tipping it and releasing air etc but ot comes back. Oddly one of the filters was not doing this and now they both are. There is clearly a simple reason staring at me but I can't see it.

Every bit of investigation I have done thus far seems to yield the same response from folks who have been in the hobby for a very ling time... Eheim is the way to go.

That said - is there a good bang for buk in terms of which to buy at the moment ? For example is the pro 3 series almost as good as the pro 4 series and cheaper as its been recently updated or is the Pro 4 the best way to go ?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

We run several fx6's and would not change them for anything. Maintenance is easy and quality is excellent.
Also running a few sunsun 304b's, have had no problems but the quality is very low compared to the fx6. They are great if you are working with a tight budget.
I have no experience with eheim filters but do see a lot of keepers that really like them.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sunsun 304b/404b/704b is the best canister atm for that price. Probably fits the most media. For a 4th of the price of a Fluval FX.


----------

